# LFTW 4-24



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Anyone else notice an extreme increase in turkey hunting pressure this year? I'm guessing due to the 301 license this year? There are guys everywhere in the three different sections that I hunt and I usually own the place.


----------



## Blacklabsmatter (Aug 28, 2020)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Anyone else notice an extreme increase in turkey hunting pressure this year? I'm guessing due to the 301 license this year? There are guys everywhere in the three different sections that I hunt and I usually own the place.


I had trespassers all over my 40 in Hillsdale. When I approached them in the darkness calling them trespassers they replied “I didn’t think you would be here” I hate people. I asked them to go back to their own property. They acted like they were moving back to their property but didn’t. They shot their bird at first light. It was a father and son that own the neighboring property. They also posted every tree around their own property. Great example for the kid! I asked how many big bucks he shot off my property and he looked at me like I was stupid. Its really hard to police your property. Last year during duck opener I spent all morning chasing trespassers off my private property in Waterford. It’s getting worse every year. Congratulations to all that got a bird this year!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Former grunt said:


> View attachment 764017
> 
> Seen this guy hanging out with 2 hens by a driveway around the corner from me this morning.


Good gracious. That bird is wound up!


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

2nd 'rona shot kept me out of the woods. The fog is starting to lift. Maybe...I'll make it out for this afternoon. More than likely tomorrow morning though


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

LabtechLewis said:


> Good gracious. That bird is wound up!


He was facing away at first then turned around looking for his second hen that was in the driveway off to the left.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Blacklabsmatter said:


> I had trespassers all over my 40 in Hillsdale. When I approached them in the darkness calling them trespassers they replied “I didn’t think you would be here” I hate people. I asked them to go back to their own property. They acted like they were moving back to their property but didn’t. They shot their bird at first light. It was a father and son that own the neighboring property. They also posted every tree around their own property. Great example for the kid! I asked how many big bucks he shot off my property and he looked at me like I was stupid. Its really hard to police your property. Last year during duck opener I spent all morning chasing trespassers off my private property in Waterford. It’s getting worse every year. Congratulations to all that got a bird this year!


The first encounter of the year that prompted my comment was on opening morning when I watched a guy shoot a Tom 150 yards away from me that was coming right to my brother and I. He shot the Tom in a field he has no permission on. He ran out there and grabbed it and ran back onto his parcel. All the while a third guy is hunting on the opposite end of the field. He is the rightful hunter of the parcel that dipshit shot the Tom on, unfortunately he was blocked from view of what the guy did. Gets pretty discouraging. Then to watch him take ten selfies with him and the bird he just poached was pretty disgusting.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

d_rek said:


> Bird down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one! Congrats!


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

I have two Tom's 25 yards away spitting and strutting and can't get a shot cause I've got a how and they are in a bit of brush. They can't see my decoy and don't want to commit to the open....they've been staring around for a hen for 10 minutes


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I have two Tom's 25 yards away spitting and strutting and can't get a shot cause I've got a how and they are in a bit of brush. They can't see my decoy and don't want to commit to the open....they've been staring around for a hen for 10 minutes


Whine and cluck or try hen fighting purrs. If it’s too thick for you to get a shot it’s too thick for them to see you too...get aggressive


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Unbelievable. After complaining of more hunting pressure, the Tom's I was referencing finally came out in the open along a creek. They must have finally seen the hen they were looking for because they all started to run across the creek. The "hen" was a neighbors decoy . He has apparently taken up turkey hunting, with zero calling. Well he blew some feathers off one Tom and now he is walking in circles like he is somehow not seeing his big black dead turkey(which I watched run off). This is the same guy I watched run into a thunderstorm on opening day after a 8 point. Having a hard time staying positive..


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Yankee#1 said:


> Whine and cluck or try hen fighting purrs. If it’s too thick for you to get a shot it’s too thick for them to see you too...get aggressive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


 I was bowhunting, I coulda wasted em with a gun. Neighbor already blew it its all over now


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Ok so it's not over. I took up the wounded turkeys trail on my uncles property and kicked him up after 30 yards. Saw where he laid down and crept up within 20 yards and just stuck an arrow in him. Shot hit right where I wanted but he took off, I gotta go get my things and take up his trail.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I was bowhunting, I coulda wasted em with a gun. Neighbor already blew it its all over now





Ieatshrooms said:


> I was bowhunting, I coulda wasted em with a gun. Neighbor already blew it its all over now





Ieatshrooms said:


> I was bowhunting, I coulda wasted em with a gun. Neighbor already blew it its all over now





Ieatshrooms said:


> I was bowhunting, I coulda wasted em with a gun. Neighbor already blew it its all over now





Ieatshrooms said:


> I was bowhunting, I coulda wasted em with a gun. Neighbor already blew it its all over now





Ieatshrooms said:


> I was bowhunting, I coulda wasted em with a gun. Neighbor already blew it its all over now





Ieatshrooms said:


> Ok so it's not over. I took up the wounded turkeys trail on my uncles property and kicked him up after 30 yards. Saw where he laid down and crept up within 20 yards and just stuck an arrow in him. Shot hit right where I wanted but he took off, I gotta go get my things and take up his trail.





Ieatshrooms said:


> Ok so it's not over. I took up the wounded turkeys trail on my uncles property and kicked him up after 30 yards. Saw where he laid down and crept up within 20 yards and just stuck an arrow in him. Shot hit right where I wanted but he took off, I gotta go get my things and take up his trail.


 hope you find him.Some times things sure would be better without neighbors.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Neighbor hit him in the leg. With a gun. From probably 10 yards away. Unreal. Looks to be a 3 year old bird by the spurs, beard is nothing special.


----------



## Blacklabsmatter (Aug 28, 2020)

Way to get after him! I hope the neighbor saw you strutting out with him.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

I sure hope not—he’d probably lay claim to it with “First blood” defense.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Congrats to you successful hunters, and to those still working at it. Beats mowing the lawn!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Former grunt said:


> He was facing away at first then turned around looking for *his second hen* that was in the driveway off to the left.


This one time wifey says, "You always work late, you're not having an affair are you?"
So I said, "_One_ woman is bad enough, who would _ever_ want to deal with _two_?!?"

That ended that.

Nice kills bowhunt, d_ and shrooms!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Neighbor hit him in the leg. With a gun. From probably 10 yards away. Unreal. Looks to be a 3 year old bird by the spurs, beard is nothing special.
> 
> View attachment 764056


Good work going after him and putting him down. Congrats 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Saw two lone hens mid morning and one strutter that just refused to come in. On my way back to the house I found a couple busted up turkey eggs.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry for the delay but here's the story:

Birds were ULTRA fired up this morning! Struck up a conversation with a gobbler across the river a couple hundred yards to my east right at gray light. Coaxed him to cross the river and put on a show in front of me for an hour, all the while 2 other toms were also gobbled up to 11, also east. Big guy put on a torturous show and wouldn't commit until two hens came and dusted themselves before moving off to feed. He stuck around for a few minutes then fed off as well.

MEANWHILE... the other 2 toms simply couldn't gobble at each other loud or frequently enough! I don't think I went more than 1 minute without a salvo of gobbles! But then.. one starts to get closer! Finally I spot an ominous black blob to my left, coming in hot to attack my dekes! Well I didn't let him get that close. Dropped him at about 30 yards. Did the flippy flop and then shuffled from this mortal coil.

Never had so much turkey action before! What a freakin' fantastic morning to be in the woods!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice beard and spurs nothing sounds morally exciting than turkeys gobbling .That’s why I still go out after I get a bird.Bet the little guy would love hearing them.Take him tommorow to hear them


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Got to call it a day. Family stuff this evening. Seen 2 hens. One had about a 6” beard. She got a pass. Sanilac county. Good luck all.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

d_rek said:


> Sorry for the delay but here's the story:
> 
> Birds were ULTRA fired up this morning! Struck up a conversation with a gobbler across the river a couple hundred yards to my east right at gray light. Coaxed him to cross the river and put on a show in front of me for an hour, all the while 2 other toms were also gobbled up to 11, also east. Big guy put on a torturous show and wouldn't commit until two hens came and dusted themselves before moving off to feed. He stuck around for a few minutes then fed off as well.
> 
> ...


Very nice, congrats on a nice to !
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Neighbor hit him in the leg. With a gun. From probably 10 yards away. Unreal. Looks to be a 3 year old bird by the spurs, beard is nothing special.
> 
> View attachment 764056



You did great in a bad situation, way to clean up someone else’s mess. Congratulations on a great bird!
Flight


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

I was wrong on my first glance thinking he was 3 years old. 1 1/16 and 1 3/16 spurs. The longest of the 2 year old spurs I've got but nothing like my older ones. His beard is 9.5"


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

d_rek said:


> Sorry for the delay but here's the story:
> 
> Birds were ULTRA fired up this morning! Struck up a conversation with a gobbler across the river a couple hundred yards to my east right at gray light. Coaxed him to cross the river and put on a show in front of me for an hour, all the while 2 other toms were also gobbled up to 11, also east. Big guy put on a torturous show and wouldn't commit until two hens came and dusted themselves before moving off to feed. He stuck around for a few minutes then fed off as well.
> 
> ...


The color on those spurs is sweet. I like the ivory looking ones. Congrats!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I was wrong on my first glance thinking he was 3 years old. 1 1/16 and 1 3/16 spurs. The longest of the 2 year old spurs I've got but nothing like my older ones. His beard is 9.5"
> View attachment 764117
> View attachment 764122


Why don't you think that bird is a 3 y.o. ?


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Liver and Onions said:


> Why don't you think that bird is a 3 y.o. ?


I suppose it could be but when I compare him with my other sets of spurs he more closely resembles the 2 year olds. Looking at him side by side to an older set just kinda made me think he was 2. Late hatch 3 year old or early 2? Your guess is better than mine.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I think you have 3 and 4 y.o. birds there. 1 6/16 to 1 8/16" on the spur to the left ?

L & O


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Liver and Onions said:


> I think you have 3 and 4 y.o. birds there. 1 6/16 to 1 8/16" on the spur to the left ?
> 
> L & O


Yep 1 6/16th. The group of then that came in today sure didn't act like the usual 2 year old, run right in looking to die type birds so I suppose you could be right. They shut up 100 yards out and took 45 minutes to close without making another peep, and even then we're real reluctant to come into the open.


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

Bird flew down at 6:18 started coming towards the decoys shot him at 6:24


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats everyone who connected and good luck to those out! 

Might have to pack up and head north to hunt. Washtenaw county currently. Plenty of birds around me but it's a cat and mouse game here of trying to intercept their travel routes as Tom's having no interest in hens/calling/decoys. Stopped and talked to the land owner, said he hasn't seen a tom breed a hen in almost a month. Think the early spring screwed things up by me.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Calhoun Archer said:


> Bird flew down at 6:18 started coming towards the decoys shot him at 6:24
> View attachment 764126


Nice bird. Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Calhoun Archer said:


> Bird flew down at 6:18 started coming towards the decoys shot him at 6:24
> View attachment 764126


Very nice congrats on a good one !
Flight


----------

